# Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

*Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Hallo,

hier ist eine Sammlung nützlicher dateien für NFS SHIFT

Mein eigener No Intro Fix für Need for Speed Shift damit die lästige EA-Werbung und die restliche vorschau weg ist:

File-Upload.net - SHIFTNoIntro.exe



und ein nützlicher Trainer/Unlocker für Version 1.0 und v1.1:


http://www.file-upload.net/download-1918641/trainersshift.rar.html

1. unlimited nitro
2. unlimited money
3. 50000 points für jedes rennen
4. alle wagen freischalten
5. alle teile, farben usw... freischalten


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Vielleicht ne blöde frage, ist der No Intro Fix auch Patch 1.1 tauglich?


----------



## K4R4cH0w (22. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Weiß jemand ob es schon optikmods gibt???
Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht, aber wirklich genial ist sie leider auch nicht...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne blöde frage, ist der No Intro Fix auch Patch 1.1 tauglich?



jop-definitiv - er funktioniert sogar mit patch 1.2  - der ist aber noch nicht draußen


leider gibt es noch keinerlei nützliche grafikmods  -  und den guten alten enb-series bekommt man auch nicht vernünftig zum laufen...


----------



## ShrinkField (25. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

danke für den NoIntro Patch, das nervt echt wenn man das Spiel mehr als 3mal neustarten muss


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



K4R4cH0w schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es schon optikmods gibt???
> Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht, aber wirklich genial ist sie leider auch nicht...


Bin drüber - nicht hetzen!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Bin drüber - nicht hetzen!



hä - was sollte das jetzt heißen - hab das nicht ganz verstanden... - sorry


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> hä - was sollte das jetzt heißen - hab das nicht ganz verstanden... - sorry


Das heist das er sich darum kümmert und man ihn nicht hetzen sollte, sondern in Ruhe arbeiten lassen sollte. 
Wenn es Ergebnisse gibt, wird er sie schon posten.


----------



## AntiGSG9 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist eine Sammlung nützlicher dateien für NFS SHIFT
> 
> ...


Hi, ich komme auf das selbe Ergebniss wenn ich einfach die 3 Dateien in dem Movies-Ordner umbenenne...nur so als Info 

für die anderen die es Testen wollen es sind folgende 3 Dateien:
Attract.bik ;Career_Intro.bik und Franchise_Ident.bik


----------



## Namaker (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> und ein nützlicher Trainer/Unlocker für Version 1.0:
> 
> File-Upload.net - NFS-SHIFT-trainerv10.exe


Also laut dieses Tests bin ich ein wenig verunsichert, bitte um Klärung


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

sorry - hast recht.....

ich hatte den pinfi parite virus - der sollte allerdings nicht in der exe sein - könnt überprüfen ob ihr infiziert seid indem ihr den taskanager öffnet und nach reader_s.exe sucht - ist der prozess nicht vorhanden seid ihr nicht infiziert - sorry an alle dies benutzt haben - habs heut auf einem zweiten pc getestet - und es geht meines erachtens keine gefahr mehr von der exe aus    - hab sie aber sicherheitshalber mal herausgenommen... - sorry fals sich jemand infiziert hat - ich hab den virus wie gesagt entfernt aber viele .exe - dateien waren noch geprägt - weswegen keine gefahr ausgeht


----------



## Namaker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Ich war darauf aufmerksam geworden, weil der Parite bei mir die zip von meinem IZ3D-Treiber infizieren wollte...

Wenn du den aber mit dem sauberen System noch einmal compilen könntest, dann wäre das Klasse


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das heist das er sich darum kümmert und man ihn nicht hetzen sollte, sondern in Ruhe arbeiten lassen sollte.
> Wenn es Ergebnisse gibt, wird er sie schon posten.


 *post* 

So, erste Beta fertig:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Änderungen: 
*Fahrzeug-LOD´s gepushed
*Shader modifiziert: Fahrzeuge und Umgebungsschatten. Motionblur auch geändert - bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ers übernimmt - denke aber schon (nur auf high/hoch)
Sind nur die Einzelfiles (für -loose), falls jemand Zeit hat kann er sie ja "repackt" online stellen.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

vielen dank - werds natürlich selber mal ein bisschen modifizieren und schauen was dabei rauskommt^^

werd den trainer gleich nochmal verlinken auch für v. 1.1 !


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

hier die beiden trainer als pack für v1.0 und v1.1 von KelSat

File-Upload.net - trainersshift.rar


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> *post*
> 
> So, erste Beta fertig:
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> ...




ehhhhm - wie füge ich das zeug jetzt wo ein - eine anleitung wäre auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## AntiGSG9 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Hier gibts einen Mod für mehr Schaden im Spiel! (Reifenplatzer, Motorschaden, usw.)

Need for Speed: Shift - Mod für mehr Schaden - WinFuture.de

Habe ihn aber noch nicht testen können.

Grüße


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> ehhhhm - wie füge ich das zeug jetzt wo ein - eine anleitung wäre auch nicht verkehrt!


 Hier gibts eine schöne Anleitung: Need for Speed: Shift Modden und ohne Repacker Zocken! Update! | sommergemuese


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

ich könnte echt heulen! hab den ultimativen super-gau

virenvirenviren

alles voll mit virut und win32/joleee und jede menge anderem wurm und trojanermist...

spybot s&d hat 172 infizierte dateien gefunden und ich hab jedtzt erstmal meine festplatte mit den ganzen sachen die ich für shift usw.. gebastelt hatte formatiert und alles neu aufgesetzt

hoffentlich läuft gleich nfs shift wieder nachdem ich jetzt nen neuen grafiktreiber hab

das ganze lag nicht an dem hier angebotenen trainer sindern an gta3 das ich mir von einer anderen festplatte geholt hab...


----------



## K4R4cH0w (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

oO
Ich kenn den sch*** mit den W32 dingern...
Hatte lange zeit mit W32/Pinfi zu kämpfen...
Damals gab es kein Programm welches wirklich geholfen hat bzw. sie entfernen könnte, ist aber schon mindestens 2 Jahre her, vllt. gibt es mittlerweile etwas wirksames.
Good luck
lg


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

@hardcoreentertainment:
Kannst du bitte mal den Startpost aktualisieren ,die Datei inklusive Virus befindet sich noch hinter dem Link
Kam zumindest ,als ich es mal geöffnet habe...


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

hier mein aktueller Stand: Download NFSS Shadermod V4.7z
bisher geändert:
Motion Blur: etwas abgeschwächt und verwendet auf hoch mehr Samples
DOF: Shaderseitig etwas modifiziert (etwas schwächer/Qualität besser)
Schatten werden jetzt etwas anders berechnet/generiert (vielleicht mal jemand mit ATI testen zwegs evtl besserer Performance?)
etwas Fehlerbehebung durchgeführt( Tippfehler in Shaderprogrammen? sowas muss denen doch auffallen)
Fahrzeug-LOD´s gepushed
Environment-Mapping läuft auf einem anderen Modus


----------



## Geforce2 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*

Hab ein problem. Nach dem Start von NFS Shift stürzt das Spiel gleich ab. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nützliche Sammlung an mods,fixes,tools usw.. für NFS Shift*



Geforce2 schrieb:


> Hab ein problem. Nach dem Start von NFS Shift stürzt das Spiel gleich ab. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???


Will ja nichts sagen, aber ohne ein paar Infos zu deinem PC wird dir hier keiner helfen können.


----------

